# Are Sinn watches overrated?



## dethinker

I just started to pay attention to mechanical watches, I'm looking for an easy upkeep mechanical watch, thats bulletproof and accurate. I love the way Sinn watches look, the understated appeal grows on me each day, and I love the function over form concept. I've been told that Sinn used to be a good value watch, but now because of this fad with Sinn watches and marketing, they have marked up the prices considerably while the quality hasn't kept up. For those out there more knowledgeable, how does a Sinn watch compare with an Omega, Stowa, or citizen-ecodrive? I love the Sinn 656, but I've heard horror stories over the internet of people having +15 seconds/24 hours with their Sinns. Also, is getting repairs an issue? since I have also heard that Sinn uses some special movement that has to be fixed by Sinn. Thanks!


----------



## dbradford

I don't have any ready answers for you, as it's sort of a subjective question. However, I'll give you my thoughts.b-)

I'm looking at the Sinn U200 (EZM8) as my one, everyday watch. Sinn has a definite following, and most Sinn owners SWEAR by their Sinn(s). A lot of owners have had theirs for a long time, and put their watches through every form of abuse and wear, and yet the watches continue to tick happily away. If you read Timothy Patricks account of his ownership experience, you'll see this.

I've read the accounts of owners having problems from the get go. Rust, springbars, bezels, trouble with the original oil in the UX, etc. So a lot of watches have been sent in for servicing, but from what I've read, Sinn makes good and puts it right. There's maybe some room for improvement in communication during the period between Sinn and the owner.:roll:

Some owners have had zero problems period, so it's sort of hit and miss. If you're asking if they're are too expensive for what you get, well, again that's pretty subjective. I tend to think ANY watch that I can't afford immediately is too expensive!:-d BUT, look at the tech which you get for the price:-!. A lot more than comes with a R***x, which is WAY more expensive!o| Plus I see the tech in Sinn is real, and not a gimmick, it actually works and serves a purpose.

So, there you have it! It really can only just be answered by yourself, and your budget. My advice is do some more research, see if someone carries Sinn in your area so you can handle one and try it on (kick the tires:-d).

Best of luck in your search. Let us know how it goes.:-!

David Bradford


----------



## por44

When you do your research pay attention to the frequency of repairs (warranty and non-warranty). Also, note whether the repairs can be done in the USA or must be shipped out of the country.


----------



## Zarith

dethinker said:


> For those out there more knowledgeable, how does a Sinn watch compare with an Omega, Stowa, or citizen-ecodrive? I love the Sinn 656, but I've heard horror stories over the internet of people having +15 seconds/24 hours with their Sinns. Also, is getting repairs an issue? since I have also heard that Sinn uses some special movement that has to be fixed by Sinn. Thanks!


The Sinn 656 uses a standard ETA 2824-2 movement. It's the most used Swiss automatic movement in the world. You will find it in watch from Longines, Omega, Tag Heuer, Hamilton, Steinhart, Tissot, Stowa, Ball, Alpina, Glycines, etc, etc...

This movement is extremely reliable, easy to repair, to clean and to regulate.

+15 seconds per day is not a "horror story". The average deviation of the ETA 2824-2 movement is +/- 12 seconds per day. +15 seconds is not very good, but not "horrible".

This problem can also be solved very quickly. There is just one screw to adjust. Anyone with a little bit of patience and the right tools can go below +/- 4 seconds (without much experience I managed to get an excellent +1 seconds per day on a Glycine with the same movement).


----------



## Cursor

I chose to go with a diffferent manufacturer, but I really think that the U1 is a great watch. Sinn has some very distinctive modern watch designs and interesting technology. It's not quite as boutique as some other German manufacturers (like Stowa), nor does it have as good of a value proposition as some (Stowa again), but I think the prices are in the mainstream of watchmakers who use the traditional jeweler-based retail distribution channel. One advantage of buying through a jeweler is that they should be able to regulate/service a watch if the timekeeping is sub-par (for a mechanical watch). If you want a watch that is always correct and never needs setting, you should consider different technology (quartz, or maybe spring drive).


----------



## Steve356

I may not agree with overrated, but maybe a tad overpriced(whatever that may mean). 
you are not going to get a truly "bulletproof" watch with any mechanical watch. they are all susceptible to shocks/shaking/etc. Sinn uses the same off the shelf mechanical movements as almost everyone else at that price level. That said, Sinn watches generally do have that "tough and reliable" feel to them. That must be by design. 
If you don't mind buying used and waiting for a good deal, I think Sinn can still be a good buy.


----------



## dethinker

dbradford said:


> I don't have any ready answers for you, as it's sort of a subjective question. However, I'll give you my thoughts.b-)
> 
> I'm looking at the Sinn U200 (EZM8) as my one, everyday watch. Sinn has a definite following, and most Sinn owners SWEAR by their Sinn(s). A lot of owners have had theirs for a long time, and put their watches through every form of abuse and wear, and yet the watches continue to tick happily away. If you read Timothy Patricks account of his ownership experience, you'll see this.
> 
> I've read the accounts of owners having problems from the get go. Rust, springbars, bezels, trouble with the original oil in the UX, etc. So a lot of watches have been sent in for servicing, but from what I've read, Sinn makes good and puts it right. There's maybe some room for improvement in communication during the period between Sinn and the owner.:roll:
> 
> Some owners have had zero problems period, so it's sort of hit and miss. If you're asking if they're are too expensive for what you get, well, again that's pretty subjective. I tend to think ANY watch that I can't afford immediately is too expensive!:-d BUT, look at the tech which you get for the price:-!. A lot more than comes with a R***x, which is WAY more expensive!o| Plus I see the tech in Sinn is real, and not a gimmick, it actually works and serves a purpose.
> 
> So, there you have it! It really can only just be answered by yourself, and your budget. My advice is do some more research, see if someone carries Sinn in your area so you can handle one and try it on (kick the tires:-d).
> 
> Best of luck in your search. Let us know how it goes.:-!
> 
> David Bradford


I can definitely afford the watch. I'm just uncertain whether I'm paying for this marketing concept of Sinn as a rugged, tool, or if the hardwear is actually worth it compared to similar priced watches. I'm definitely a function over form guy, I don't plan on taking it diving for 200 meters under water, but I like that I can if I choose to.


----------



## dethinker

Speaking of the U1, is the Sinn 656 also made with the submarine steel, or is that exclusive to the U series?


----------



## Crusader

dethinker said:


> Speaking of the U1, is the Sinn 656 also made with the submarine steel, or is that exclusive to the U series?


Only the U-series watches are made with submarine steel. The 656 has antimagnetic protection, which would be at odds with the amagnetic qualities of the submarine steel.


----------



## Todd5851

I think the Sinn brand has found a unique niche in the "toolwatch" category. I also think you can find the best value buying preowned. However, I find their new watch pricing to be a bit aggressive. 

Also, IMHO Sinn is on par with Stowa but not on the same level with Omega.

Lastly, as others have said, reliability is sort of a crap shoot. I have owned around seven Sinn's and have had issues with three.


----------



## Ax

I have been looking on a few but frankly their QC seems just not in level with the price they ask. As someone said previously maybe not overrated but imo certenly overpriced.
Depending on what models you are looking at might be worth checking out Guinand now headed by mr Sinn. Or maybe Damasko.


----------



## Janne

I think the strength with Sinn is their use of all the famous Sinn tech in the U-series.
Quite unique pieces, no match out there.
Sinn uses ETA Top grade movements.
I think most of the perceived price increase is the fact that both the USD and Swedish Krona dropped severely against the Euro, maybe somebody from Germany can advice us about changes in the Euro pricing?

I do not think Sinn are much worse than other brands in the "breakage" departement.

Even a JLC can go wrong, I can testify to that!

The only thing that bugs me is the cheaply printed dials. I do not know about the rest of you guys, but I think it is a Quality sign to have applied markers, lume areas and such.
Not many watches today in the Sinn price range seems to do a proper dial.


----------



## Steve356

Janne said:


> I think most of the perceived price increase is the fact that both the USD and Swedish Krona dropped severely against the Euro, maybe somebody from Germany can advice us about changes in the Euro pricing?
> The only thing that bugs me is the cheaply printed dials. I do not know about the rest of you guys, but I think it is a Quality sign to have applied markers, lume areas and such.
> Not many watches today in the Sinn price range seems to do a proper dial.


I am pretty sure that prices in EUR have been increasing quite a bit as well in recent years.
I find Sinn Dials quite well made actually. I once had an O&W chrono that looked very similar to Sinn 103 with exact same dial and hands and I was comparing it to the Sinn 103. Sinn had a much better quality dial and hands. More precise and even printing and just generally looked better.


----------



## european.aristocrat

dethinker said:


> I can definitely afford the watch. I'm just uncertain whether I'm paying for this marketing concept of Sinn as a rugged, tool, or if the hardwear is actually worth it compared to similar priced watches. I'm definitely a function over form guy, I don't plan on taking it diving for 200 meters under water, but I like that I can if I choose to.


really you are paying for the marketing concept of any watch. part of the cost is the name. the name timex adds "x" amount to the price, the name rolex adds "y", sinn will add "z" to the price. their is a fixed cost and their is a prestige/name cost as well.

you are correct they have gone up in price based upon reputation, but so have rolex, panerai, iwc, and many others. toyota, hyundai are two others that i can think of.


----------



## scm64

Are they overrated...not at all IMHO.

Here are mine and they are worth every penny.


----------



## flame2000

The lume on some models are below par. Thgt they should improve on that.:-d


----------



## Barrelfish

My EZM1 is just incredible when it comes to keeping time. Of course using a Lemania 5100 movement helps.

Given the accuracy as well as how nice it looks, I can say that at least this model is certainly not overrated. It is an amazing watch!

In fact, my EZM1 and D&S are really the only two watches I just can't see myself selling!


----------



## bydandie

I loved the Arktis I had, -2 secs/day with a constant rate and superb lume and readability. Will certainly get another one, although news of the new Stowa FO means it won't be next year like I planned. Overpriced? Nope, just not cheap!


----------



## bucko

I recently got my 856 and it is an amazing watch. The lume is not so good, but the watch is so high-contrast that I've never had trouble reading it in any condition.


----------



## caesarmascetti

I owned a U1 and currently own a 356 w/acrylic dial, both have been trouble free. Keep in mind that all Sinns use top grade moements 7750 in the 356, and 2824 in the U1, this is a considerable upgrade over the base or elabore grade most companies use. In fact the Top grade is identical in materials and componenttry to the COSC or chronometer version. So a 356 at approx $1450 for a top grade 7750 pilots chrono is actually a fair price, the movement alone is probably a $200 upgrade over the base 7750.


----------



## dethinker

i finally bought a 656 and received it yesterday, feels high quality, and only +6 in 24 hours. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## rationaltime

Congratulations on receiving the Sinn 656.

I see want to buy posts for the 656. There have to be people searching
for more information. Please post your impressions and photos of your own
if you get a chance.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Crusader

The 656 is my personal Sinn "classic" :-!


----------



## a-Tom-ic

overrated by who... overrated how? do you mean over priced or unfairly praised or ___? and: message boards are not reality.

i've owned two and would say they were each unique watches worth the price i paid. i don't understand comparing them to omega, stowa, and citizen eco-drives- quite a potpourri of brands! [edit: on reflection, it occurs to me what sinn, stowa, omega, and even a nice citizen all have in common- rabid fans on the internet.]

but yes, there are always grumps that remember any brand from 20 years ago as a better product for a lower price. the market changes, management changes, people change... allow that things change and you'll be a happier person.


----------



## rsr911

I love my U1. It finds its way on tomy wrist quite often.
I am a Deputy sheriff and I have worn it on duty and shooting at the range. It still keeps perfect time and looks like brand new. Submarine steel and tegimented bezel!:-!

I do not think they are over rated at all. None of my other watches will look as good after this treatment.


----------



## madridgeback

I have a fair few watches and recently bought a sinn u1 and absolutely love it, it's running at +5 seconds fast which equals cosc standards but my movement is the sellita sw 200 as opposed to the eta 2824 it was fairly pricey at £1.440.00 but got a £100 leather strap thrown in for £20 and I think it is worth every penny, it has a very individual look to it feels heavy and well made I am told it when needed will have to go back to Frankfurt for servicing at £195 every 5 years which is OK especially as they replace all the gasket's seals & even the winding spring so if you can try one on I am sure like me you will love it


----------



## CM HUNTER

madridgeback said:


> I have a fair few watches and recently bought a sinn u1 and absolutely love it, it's running at +5 seconds fast which equals cosc standards but my movement is the sellita sw 200 as opposed to the eta 2824 it was fairly pricey at £1.440.00 but got a £100 leather strap thrown in for £20 and I think it is worth every penny, it has a very individual look to it feels heavy and well made I am told it when needed will have to go back to Frankfurt for servicing at £195 every 5 years which is OK especially as they replace all the gasket's seals & even the winding spring so if you can try one on I am sure like me you will love it


The OP started this thread four years ago, so I doubt he's paying much attention to your advice.


----------



## aaamax

CM HUNTER said:


> The OP started this thread four years ago, so I doubt he's paying much attention to your advice.


True, but the other hundreds of us reading this thread found Madridgeback's description helpful. 
cheers.


----------



## CM HUNTER

aaamax said:


> True, but the other hundreds of us reading this thread found Madridgeback's description helpful.
> cheers.


No doubt the thread was helpful. I have no problem with bringing back old threads for that very reason. However, the OP was having advice given to him by the poster. After four years, I think that ship has sailed and a decision has been made. Therefore, I was just telling the poster to not look for any kind of reply back. It's obvious that was the whole point of my post... not the relevance of the thread's content.
Cheers


----------



## chrisvh

I have a 757 and a 656. I love the watches but find Sinns customer care appalling to non existent. The 757 was purchased in May and immediately a fault developed with the bracelet and the second timer. Once I managed to convince them that this was a warranty issue and not one I should pay for, the watch was returned in July 2014. Since then my emails have been ignored other than one which stated the repair would be complete at the beginning of November. Since then I have had no contact. I suspect they have lost the watch or worse. I will never buy another Sinn.


----------



## madridgeback

Silly me I didn't look at the dates & I just hope I don't experience the problems you have had chrisvh I got mine from page & cooper an authorized dealer so if anything does go wrong he can deal with it and their customer service seems very good I guess I will have to wait and see


----------



## chrisvh

Just to update. I still have no idea where my watch is. Sinn emailed on the 11th of December to state that warranty repairs had been completed and the watch returned to Jura. Needless to say Jura have ignored all communications and I remain watch less since July. Pitiful! Looks like Dornbluth next time.


----------



## MES1808

Sinn makes an amazing tool watch, no question. End of story. The problem is that over the past few years the "secret" has gotten out and Sinn have climbed quite substantial in price (but so have most all luxury watches). The brand recognition (absent any big expensive "Tag Heuer" style campaigns) has steadily climbed. Now even non-watch people recognize the name Sinn. So price have gone up as demand and recognition have gone up. All this said, I still think you get a good bang for buck with a Sinn. Their 556, for example, is a classic, simple watch built with quality and precision. It's hard to beat even at higher price points. I dare you to try. For example, the Sinn 556 is about $1300 new from Watchbuys. A Tag Heuer (quartz) Aquaracer will run you the same gray market!! And the crown screw will almost certainly strip within a year to boot! Sinn is a damn solid watch for $1300. It's not a Rolex, but it is also not 6K+.


----------



## centaur

No, not in my opinion. They have a broad enough range to attract a wide audience while not having a collection that seems random and all over the place. And the opinion people have for their quality seems to back that up.


----------



## Contaygious

Sinn and damasko are not ovveratef at all. You get a ton of tech in them and super high quality you won't find for that price either. If you see in person you will understand.


----------



## Ladit

Sinn makes tool watches. It is their form follows function approach that makes them unique. A Submariner started as toolwatch and is a part of jewellery today, while an U1 is still a tool.


----------



## LARufCTR

Overrated?....and you got 4 pages out of this...LOL....so subjective! I like mine and it runs like a German watch should. On the 2nd hand market...they are a crazy good bargain. Let someone else take the drive off hit. Hey, buy a Damasko if you don't feel Sinn is overrated. But whatever you do....enjoy this entire fun process of research, search, find, buy and hold or flip...what a great hobby...with a bunch of great people.


----------



## kplam

Wow, this thread originally started 9 years ago!


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers

Personally I feel they make good watches at a decent price market. Had one and was happy with it before I sold to a close friend who really liked it👍


----------



## Rokovakian

They don't seem overrated or overpriced to me. I'd like to pick one up someday, particularly the UX but in a more reasonably sized 40-42mm. That's the only Sinn that I currently want, but alas, it's too damned big in its current iteration.


----------



## Marly

that would be my perfect dive watch.


----------



## ProdigalGil

Althought the OP has brought up this question I am also asking in 2010, in 2021, I am facing the same quesiton. I recently brought a Sinn 857 S UTC. I was looking for a upgrade to my light beater watch wear it all the time at home watch, even to sleep (Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium - PVD).

I was brought into the all black with metal bracelet and sold to the tegement tech on the steel. My budget was initally £1200 - £1500 at a stretch, but after it ticks all the box, extra update to UTC (I collection GMT watches), the monochromatic dial with the UTC lime hit, the legability, the date and the bonus rotating bezel for stress relieve, and most imporantly, the anti-magetic feature 1000 gauss, itt was going to be the piece, until I saw the list price of a wopping* £2515* price tag.

Even with a 10% discount on voucher code serach, *£251.50 *off, the over *£2k *price tag was still completely out of buget. I thought to give up the bracelet, but the list price wasn't any cheaper only *£100* difference.

Spending more time on voucher code serach, I came across an old code of 25%...surely, that would not work would it? Boom...almost *£700 *off list! I always like a deal. Copped!

I am not sure of the history since 2010, but how much was the Sinn 857 when it was first release?

Subjective as it maybe, and yes it is a very nice watch I look at it every day, it is still an eta for one, though I believe it is a top grade, no in house movement and the bezel isn't exactly the best in the market. Watch wise, probably the most well made watch I have had other than a Rolex. If you look at the Longines hydroconquest for half the price, and its has ceramic as a reference.

I guess you can justify the *£1800* price because of the GMT / UTC function?! Worth it?


----------



## biglove

Nope, they are not


----------



## DaveandStu

As above mate..a watch that fits the bill with solid build and a great line up of models for most wrists,
They are not over rated imho.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

I think my EZM 1.1 is a juggernaut— but when I got a 104 that was half the price I felt like I got a watch that was less than half the value of the other. I guess I’m into Sinn for the tech, and something without tegiment, AR, and extra magnetism protection just doesn’t do it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

Prices have been creeping up for the past few years... the brand is offering less unique pieces in terms of innovation and technology.


----------



## lasttango

If Sinn watches are overvalued, then so are hundreds of other brands. I am on my third one and I love them. Any service they've needed have been from my own idiocy -

I particularly like the 2892-A2 movement in the 836.

As for advertising and marketing, I'd argue that the lack of it is one of the things that have helped keep the cost down. No one I know has heard of Sinn unless they are a German watch enthusiast.

I have owned a handful of watches in the $1000-$3000 price range over the past 30 years 
---> Omegas, Ebel, Tags, Corum, Tudor etc and I have felt the Sinn has been a better value and a more satisfying experience to own.

I also have a Weiss wristwatch now and I am also loving it a lot...


----------



## Skellig

Sublimekickscan said:


> I think my EZM 1.1 is a juggernaut- but when I got a 104 that was half the price I felt like I got a watch that was less than half the value of the other. I guess I'm into Sinn for the tech, and something without tegiment, AR, and extra magnetism protection just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but I am confused by this. I don't have a Sinn yet so excuse my ignorance but are you saying the EZM 1 is more than twice the value of the 104 or that the 104 is much better value at half the price of the EZM 1?


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Skellig said:


> Sorry but I am confused by this. I don't have a Sinn yet so excuse my ignorance but are you saying the EZM 1 is more than twice the value of the 104 or that the 104 is much better value at half the price of the EZM 1?


All good! I think I could express my idea better- the EZM 1.1 is an insane watch for the price ($4850) and the 104 is a good watch for $1450-ish, but after having the value and features of the EZM I wasn't too satisfied with the 104. To double back to your comment- yes, the EZM is more than twice the value of the 104.

Being spoiled by a great watch is my own fault  if you're going to spend 2k on a watch, Sinn is a fantastic choice. I just wasn't too happy with my own choices. As you spend more money you get more return, disproportionately so compared to other brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1

Sinn make watches that are bomb proof. Some may be elegant, some definitely aren't. I find that some days I absolutely love the simple, clean aesthetic and other days I'm totally bored by it. Go figure. My EZM9 is superbly made but sometimes it feels a bit too utilitarian.


----------



## valmak

Sinn makes very robust watches but I think they lost their way after Helmut Sinn left. If you look at the 656, it has a simple, utilitarian design language. Now they have all this useless stuff like a dehumidifying capsule, Made in Germany on the dial and a sideways date.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

dethinker said:


> I just started to pay attention to mechanical watches,


Thats where you have gone wrong. Anything other than the cheapest quartz watch is overrated for telling the time.


----------



## john_marston

at full MSRP compared to some other German brands, yeah, they're a little overrated. 
Sinn doesn't sell direct to consumer like micro-brands, so they include dealer margins (40-50%?). Which means MSRP is a bit high but also means that you can often find a discount if you search around. Sinn with a discount is not overrated.


----------



## rationaltime

valmak said:


> Sinn makes very robust watches but I think they lost their way after Helmut Sinn left. If you look at the 656, it has a simple, utilitarian design language. Now they have all this useless stuff like a dehumidifying capsule, Made in Germany on the dial and a sideways date.
> View attachment 15808964


I don't know. I can see the utiility in the desiccant capsule.










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Buramu

Depends how you come to your value assessment. I know some people like to make a list of features and feel the sum of the parts needs to be below some arbitrary price point.

For me the value of a watch is solely based on the amount of warm fuzzies the piece gives me. Sinn watches have a unique styling, an interesting history, the execution and engineering are in my experience to an extremely high standard, typography and design are top-shelf and they have models with or without their really interesting technologies - if those are your thing.

A well-chosen Sinn could be your one-watch-collection. I don't feel they are overrated at all.


----------



## Skellig

john_marston said:


> at full MSRP compared to some other German brands, yeah, they're a little overrated.
> Sinn doesn't sell direct to consumer like micro-brands, so they include dealer margins (40-50%?). Which means MSRP is a bit high but also means that you can often find a discount if you search around. Sinn with a discount is not overrated.


I think you are incorrect in some of what you say. Sinn have an on line shop that you can buy their watches on and they charge €50 for shipping in Europe but free in Germany. It's a bit more to anywhere else in the world.
If you really search some retailers you can find some models at about 8% less. I have seen one at €125 less this way with €75 off and free shipping.


----------



## john_marston

Skellig said:


> I think you are incorrect in some of what you say. Sinn have an on line shop that you can buy their watches on and they charge €50 for shipping in Europe but free in Germany. It's a bit more to anywhere else in the world.
> If you really search some retailers you can find some models at about 8% less. I have seen one at €125 less this way with €75 off and free shipping.


Yes, correction, they do sell direct to consumer, I meant that's not the only way they sell like micros do. They use dealers and thus have dealer margins baked into the MSRP even if you buy from their website


----------



## painterspal

john_marston said:


> Yes, correction, they do sell direct to consumer, I meant that's not the only way they sell like micros do. They use dealers and thus have dealer margins baked into the MSRP even if you buy from their website


That's a good point.

On the key question behind this thread, while I haven't paid close attention, my impression is that the price of Sinn watches has risen well above the rate of inflation in recent years. So I think that does affect my perception of their 'value' as a brand. However, many other high end watch brands also seem to have had similar price hikes. I don't think the increase can be justified in terms of the tech, it's just a commercial calculation of what the market will take. If people are willing to pay high prices, and enjoy the cachet that comes with that kind of thing, then the manufacturers are laughing all the way to the bank.

In terms of the quality of Sinn in absolute terms, I think they're right up there. Omega Rolex etc may offer a bit more 'style' and in-house movements, but in terms of construction and execution they're not better in my view. Take my 356sa for example, the dial printing is immaculate, the case finishing is stunning, the movement beautifully decorated and the whole thing is superbly executed. You'll have to prise it from my cold dead fingers basically. But at over two grand (£) new it's stupidly expensive now (luckily I bought mine used).


----------



## zengineer

No. I sold this because I'm on an anti-date kick but it was commented on more than any watch I've worn.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

